# wotofo vapours rda



## MoneymanVape (10/6/17)

Hi, who is getting this in?


----------



## SparMan (10/6/17)

I don't have stock but I'm really going with option one, RDA.


----------



## zadiac (10/6/17)

Mmmmmm.......rda or rda........lemme think........really tough one...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

